# dresses from China?



## AngelofTroy

I've found a lovely dress on eBay: 
https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=190858511500
But at £90 it just sounds a little too good to be true!

Does anyone have any experience of buying a wedding dress from China? How did it look? Would you recommend it?

I'm very very tempted as I'm picky about styles but LOVE this! And also on a budget. (aren't we all!:haha:)

Thanks


----------



## missk1989

I didnt get my wedding dress but did get my bridemaid dresses and my sister got her prom dress from china too. All really good quality and look great.


----------



## kittiecat

it's a risk. I've heard good and bad things about buying dresses from china. This is my 2nd time planning our wedding (we had to cancel our first one :() and for the first one I ordered a dress from china but having this time been and tried on dresses and ordered one from a bridal shop I do notice the difference. Just be prepared that the quality may not be AS good as from a proper bridal shop and that it may not look exactly like the pics either as they are just trying to copy designs basically. But my OH's cousin got her wedding dress off ebay from china and loved it so it is a bit of a gamble but if you are happy with the dress when it arrives then it's a gamble that will pay off!


----------



## joeybrooks

I agree that it is a risk and I too have heard both good things and bad things, but I suppose it depends on the reviews of that particular seller. I too am on a very tight budget and a tip someone gave me was to go into the wedding dress shops and ask to see the bridesmaid dresses that are available in ivory.

They are still more expensive than the dresses from china (around £200) but you are getting it from a reputable source and can have it altered to fit you perfectly. However, I wouldnt totally dismiss the china dresses, if I hadnt found my dream dress for a great price, I might have considered it.


----------



## kittiecat

also ask to look at the sale rack of bridal shops! Cause they had some that were way reduced in the shops I went to and yes you are buying the sample but once it's been altered and dry cleaned it's as good as new! I tried on a few sale ones but it happened that the dress I loved wasn't one of those.


----------



## mummymunch

I was scammed when i bought mine from ebay and i did loads of research! So just be extra careful!


----------



## kittiecat

Also check out a fb page called Brides Beware which shows examples of people being scammed and some of them are horrendous. It really put me off taking the risk tbh. I do firmly believe you get what you pay for with these things and if you opt for an eBay dress you have to be prepared to sacrifice on quality x


----------



## Kizzy454

I got my dress from Jen Jen House and it has come down and is perfect. but there is the risk. look at reviews and even email the seller and ask questions xx


----------



## chysantheMUM

I got mine from ebay for £90 and I'm very pleased with it. I went round a few bridal shops before and tried on about 20 dresses in total ranging from £500 - £2000 in price and each time I left the shops feeling underwhelmed (I didn't like the fabric or the neckline or the way they hung or whatever) but from the second I tried on my cheapo ebay dress I loved it :) I know a lot of people have had bad experiences and perhaps others could pick faults in mine if they tried but I honestly don't believe the dresses in the bridal shops were any better. Just my opinion, so I'd say give it a go but make sure you read all the sellers reviews first. My seller didn't have any negative feedback regarding quality of their products, so I took a chance and thankfully it paid off.


----------



## Tiff

I've heard good and bad things as well. :flower:

I've known people to use their local Facebook swap n' buy to get dresses for super inexpensive, or doing "off the rack" which is a massive discount. :hugs:


----------



## LMcCorkindale

I was looking for the wedding dresses for my sister's wedding and found a great list of advice here. Thanks all.


----------



## chloehibner

Try amazon. Another option.


----------



## rebeccalouise

Angel, when are you getting married? It must be very close to when I am! 
I looked at China wedding dresses, never dared to order one though after seeing a few horror stories! I ended up getting mine from a local bridal shop. :) x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Ours is 11th April! I didn't get a dress from China in the end.


----------



## rebeccalouise

ours is the 4th! have you sorted everything? I can't believe how quickly it has all come around! :D so exciting! :happydance: x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Wow very close! I can't believe it either, we're nearly there now I think but quick very busy with organising. I definitely thought it would all be sorted by now!!


----------



## kittiecat

I'm 25th April & time feels like it's flying by! I'm definitely in panic mode now! :lol:


----------



## MyGirlDress

Why would you want to order from china ? suppose you shipped a dress from china in case come out size issue or other so for return it will take time better buy from nearest online store many store near around UK, USA where dresses are available in discounted price.


----------



## pinkribbon

I personally would never get one from China... My friend did and it looked nothing like the picture and even ripped a week before the wedding. She had to go all out finding a new one at a week's notice!!


----------

